
US CBP Haven't Properly Verified Visitor Passports for a Decade Plus - atlasunshrugged
http://www.zdnet.com/article/us-border-officials-havent-been-properly-verifying-visitor-passports-for-over-a-decade/
======
tonyztan
Typo: It's the CBP (Customs and Border Protection). Title currently reads
"CPB."

Original letter from Senator Wyden here:
[https://www.wyden.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/wyden-
mccaskill-e...](https://www.wyden.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/wyden-mccaskill-
epassport-security-letter-to-cbp.pdf)

~~~
atlasunshrugged
Sorry about that - thanks for catching

------
smn1234
frightening. And here I've been wondering why ePassports from the US wouldn't
be usable at ePassport gates in the EU

